# BP Baglan Bay



## prinzofdark (Mar 9, 2008)

went on a small expedition with my brother today to the old BP site at Baglan Bay in Port Talbot. Most of it has been torn down over the last few years but there is still plenty of stuff left to see, as we found out today.

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/412147d45bdcd0352.jpg]




[/lb] 

first thing you see on the gate blocking your way. and this underneath

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/412147d45c85d8b79.jpg]



[/lb] 

followed the train tracks for about 15 mins and came to a weighbridge for trains with a building for all the equipment. Also hidden in the undergrowth a diesel shunting engine. 


[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/412147d45d0999bf8.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/412147d45d1c4e2d3.jpg]



[/lb] 

Building was mostly empty, but had all the junction boxes for the security cameras that used to be on the gate and electrical fuse boxes for the points and weighing stuff. Electric had been cut off literally.

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/412147d45da38a918.jpg]



[/lb] 

Not much else except a lonely hat on the wall, which I tried to get my brother to put on to have his picture taken driving the train But he wasn't having any of it.

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/412147d45e204e9e0.jpg]



[/lb] 

Found an old phone outside in the weeds, couldn't get a tone on it though.

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/412147d45ea3d59ae.jpg]



[/lb] 

outside there are loads of valves along the tracks and electric hook up stations every 30 meters or so.

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/412147d45f1895d86.jpg]



[/lb] 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/412147d45f3964120.jpg]



[/lb] 

Also dotted about are hugh lighting towers, so we had to climb them didn't we. Very windy is all I can say. Here's a pic of my brother doing his spidergirl routine.

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/412147d45fd551cd1.jpg]



[/lb] 

He wouldn't go all the way up, it was all rusty and s**t apparently. While up there we spotted a load of buildings further into the site which we are going to next time. On the way back we stopped off at a sewage pumping station with a load of underground chambers and walkways. Also found a tunnel under the main railway line to swansea and another which leads to an underground water reservoir, I think. So quite a good day all in all. I will post pics of the tunnel and sewage plant when the negatives are dry. Yeah I know I should get a digital.


----------



## Indefatigable (Mar 10, 2008)

Very nice! Where abouts is that place (PM me), I'd like to take a wander down there, sounds very interesting. I had a scout about in that area a week or so ago looking for what I'd seen on Google Earth. Turned out it was all within the power station perimeter, so I didn't venture in.


----------



## King Al (Mar 10, 2008)

Looks like a good day out, What was it used as?


----------



## prinzofdark (Mar 10, 2008)

It used to be a chemical processing plant.


----------



## Reaperman (Mar 10, 2008)

Oil refienry I think, With obvious chemical byproducts.

I drove past a couple of years ago when demo was going on and judged that it was probably too late. I regret not trying to get in then really.

Ps. The loco is a classy leftover.


----------



## prinzofdark (Mar 10, 2008)

there are a few isolated buildings left in the centre of the site. Not sure if they are empty or being used. We will find out next week when we go further into the site.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 10, 2008)

Looks good matey. Will keep an eye out for more pics of the other areas you mentioned. Cheer for sharing 

Lb


----------



## Virusman26 (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice one bud! Cool shot of the old loco......


----------



## prinzofdark (Mar 10, 2008)

there are a load more pics on my site if anyone wants to see them. I will be posting pics on here and my site of a sewage plant we went to the same day and a tunnel


----------



## DPW2008 (Mar 13, 2008)

Excellent in black and white - especially the last one!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 13, 2008)

Very interesting site. Echo everyone else about the loco...great stuff! 
Aha! Another 35mm photographer. Me too.


----------



## prinzofdark (Mar 13, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Very interesting site. Echo everyone else about the loco...great stuff!
> Aha! Another 35mm photographer. Me too.



just checked out your deviant art page you have some cool pics. I have a page on there got loads of pics.
cyfarwydd.deviantart.com


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 13, 2008)

prinzofdark said:


> just checked out your deviant art page you have some cool pics. I have a page on there got loads of pics.
> cyfarwydd.deviantart.com



At the risk of sounding like a mutual admiration society...so have you!  I really like the landscape B&W's...very atmospheric.
Cheers


----------



## Bad wolf (Apr 12, 2008)

Great,Kudos to you!.Its nice to see the swansea area being put on the map!!!.


----------



## Indefatigable (Apr 15, 2008)

Bad wolf said:


> Great,Kudos to you!.Its nice to see the swansea area being put on the map!!!.



Prinzofdark made a return trip, and I tagged along. If you've not see the topics, mine is  here and Prinzofdark posted his here.


----------

